

Surprise and delight: The secret to creating evangelists - csavage
http://savagethoughts.com/post/2596792292/surprise-and-delight-the-secret-to-creating

======
eps
One will indeed need an envangelist if the coffee machine is designed to work
with coffee _cartridges_ :) Great business model though.

------
nithyad
I have 'NEVER' had a good experience over phone for Cust service. Glad to know
that there is some company out there that cares...

